# Two fishing boats



## frank-id (Dec 20, 2010)

Incredible video - fishing boats in rough sea - YouTube


----------



## Gerry (Jan 24, 2011)

*rough ride for trawler*

I believe that was taken at the Columbia river bar crossing. It even eats big ships so it is called the Graveyard of the Pacific. Normaly when it's this bad they would have the bar closed but sometimes boats need to get in. Glad I wasn't on them and hope they made it OK.


----------

